# nst/observation post MVA



## Karen A. (Feb 23, 2012)

Wow, my 2nd consecutive posting today. Its been a busy day! An OB/GYN group I work for recently added an RN to staff. They recently had an OB pt, a few hours s/p MVA call, wanting to make sure her baby was ok. Pt didn't have any signs/symptoms, the MVA was basically a bump, but we will be billing MVA ins. Dr. ordered pt to come in for NST monitoring & labs. Nurse monitored pt for 141 minutets on NST. Baby was fine. I plan to bill NST w/22 modifier, since the average NST is 40 minutes. Drs prog note doesn't allow more than a 99213 billing. I'd love to hear how others bill services like this. I have a feeling I'll be seeing more of this type of RN monitoring come across for billing. I want to make sure I'm capturing all I can.  Thank you in advance for any suggestions/comments. I learn so much everytime I read these threads!


----------



## brownm (Feb 28, 2012)

I have yet to be reimbursed for an NST for MVA.  I have always billed with the Ecode for MVA.  If you have any luck please let me know what you billed.  Thanks.


----------



## NLS1983 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am not sure if you are in an office or hospital, but I use V71.4 when they come in to the OB Triage s/p MVA.


----------

